# [gelöst] worker nun mit dbus

## Terrere

Guten Tag (frustpost)

habe heute mein Sys auf den aktuellen Stand bringen wollen, und sah, dass es mir

```

sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86

```

als neue Pakete ins Gentoo schmuggeln wollte. Will ich nicht, brauch ich nicht.

Der schuldige entpuppt sich als 

```

app-misc/worker-2.17.8

```

der bisher ohne dbus auskam. emerge -C war sehr nutzlich.

tjoo, irgendwann sitz ich auf dem nackten Kernel, wen meine Aversion anhaelt.

Eventuell ist dem Portmaintainer aber auch nur ein kleines Missgeschick passiert, als

er im ebuild dbus-glib als RDEPEND eintippte. 

Direkt hilfe brauch ich nicht, eher etwas Trost.   :Smile: Last edited by Terrere on Mon Aug 02, 2010 6:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

jup das scheint ein fehler im ebuild zu sein, denn laut homepage wird dbus nur optional benötigt, wenn worker mit hal zusammenarbeiten soll.

Du könntest ja testweise das ebuild anpassen, dass dbus nicht mehr als abhängigkeit drinnsteht. Und dann installieren, wenn es dann klappt einfach ein bug auf bugs.gentoo.org dafür aufmachen.

----------

## Terrere

thx

Hab das ebuild/Manifest kurzum geaendert, und worker installiert.

Bis jetzt keine Fehlermeldung, oder gar wilderes bei meinem doch kurzem Test.

(Heute keine Computerzeit, hier ist grad Feiertag) 

Was den bugreport angeht, ich bin ehrlich, ich kann noch ned mal richtig "denglisch"

und einen Account hab ich dort auch nicht.

Gruss

----------

## mv

Ich würde mal vermuten dass dbus eine automagic dependency von worker ist, die man nicht per ./configure abschalten kann. Die Gentoo-Entwickler nehmen so etwas (leider) immer zum Anlass anstatt eines vernünftigen Fix des configure Scripts die Dependency zwangszuverordnen. Am Besten ist es wohl, wenn Du nachschaust, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine automagic dependency handelt und ggf. einen Patch bei Upstream einreichst...

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal vermuten dass dbus eine automagic dependency von worker ist, die man nicht per ./configure abschalten kann. Die Gentoo-Entwickler nehmen so etwas (leider) immer zum Anlass anstatt eines vernünftigen Fix des configure Scripts die Dependency zwangszuverordnen. Am Besten ist es wohl, wenn Du nachschaust, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine automagic dependency handelt und ggf. einen Patch bei Upstream einreichst...

 

doch kann man  :Wink:  und zwar über --without-hal. Denn dbus wird nur für hal support benötigt.

----------

## Terrere

hihi, ich denke, das die Linuxwelt auf meine 6 Zeilen Bashscripte

sehr gut verzichten kann. Glaub ich doch von meiner Person, dass

ich nur Anwender bin. Hier kommt koennen sehr weit vor wollen.

Ich setz den Thread frech auf geloest, denn;

A: ich kann auf Worker verzichten

B: Notfalls Worker auf dbus freie Version maskieren

C: auf gut Glueck im ebuild rumpfuschen

P.s. Und bevor jetzt noch einer kommt und sagt; kannst worker ja 

auch forken,,, ja Danke, aber ne Danke   :Smile: 

bye

----------

